# Issues with undervolting - i7 11800H (2.4GHz, 4.6GHz Turbo)



## Dutchos (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi all,  wanted to see if I could get some help here. I bought a new laptop last month (i7 Eight Core Processor 11800H (2.4GHz, 4.6GHz Turbo) with a 3080) and have found the CPU temps to be very high when gaming and stress testing.
Playing Witcher 3 on Ultra settings it runs like a dream but have been monitoring temps with HWMonitor and Afterburner and it's averaging around 82-87'c on the CPU (occasional spikes up 96'c) and GPU averaging around 80-85'c. Prime95 CPU torture test is around 88-96'c.

I have tried undervolting via Throttlestop and can only get to c.-50mV (on both core and cache) and if go beyond that, Prime95 either hangs/BSoD/restarts. 

My process is this:

Load up HWMonitor > load up Throttlestop and set to the profile where I am undervolting > set fans to turbo in control centre and then load up Prime95 and do a Torture Test.

Usually get to around 4 mins in and it crashes...temps around 88-96'c. Appreciate all CPUs are different and probably undervolt differently but seemed a bit low of an undervolt to crash? And makes me wonder if I have something set up in ThrottleStop incorrectly or outside that app in say the power settings etc?

Happy to upload any performance/temp/throttlestop screen shot and data if that would help! 

Many thanks, Dutchos


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 16, 2021)

Dutchos said:


> CPU temps to be very high


Temperatures up over 90°C are fairly normal for gaming laptops. Running a Prime95 Torture Test is overkill for most desktop CPUs and it is way overkill for laptops. Stick to gaming. If your laptop is mostly going to be used for gaming then being Prime95 stable is not that important. Being game stable is more important. 

Many 10th Gen mobile CPUs were only stable at -75 mV. For 11th Gen, maybe -50 mV will be typical. A CPU that does not undervolt very much is not always a bad thing. Intel might be getting better at matching the CPU VID voltage curve to the voltage that the CPU actually needs. With older 8th Gen mobile CPUs, the voltage curve was way too high so there was lots of room for undervolting. 

It is always a good idea to post some ThrottleStop pics. Turn on the Log File option and go play a game for at least 15 minutes. A log file is going to show way more useful information compared to just a screenshot. When finished testing, exit the game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize the log file. It will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach one to your next post.


----------



## NoumannomiAh (Aug 16, 2021)

@Dutchos  How do you control your fan? Isn't this option locked on laptops?


----------



## Dutchos (Aug 17, 2021)

@unclewebb  - many thanks for your reply and help. I'll play Witcher 3 maxed for a bit and upload the log file here to see if there's anything interesting!

@NoumannomiAh  - yeah you can adjust the fans/fan profiles in an app that came with my laptop called Control Centre (something like that)...it's a PC Specialist laptop. You can adjust the fan curves so the fans come on full at certain temp thresholds


----------



## Dutchos (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi @unclewebb - I tried playing Witcher 3 Ultra settings with a -75mV on both core and cache...BSOD after about 3-4 mins. I have attached the log file (not sure if it will have worked given the game crashed and so did the laptop) and some screenshots of my settings to see if I have anything incorrectly setup. Thanks a lot for your help!

Also one of HWMontitor. Shouldn't the circled undervolt be showing somewhere else as well because it is core and cache undervolted or does it just show up the once?

Edit - realised I’ve forgotten the log file so will attach later when at the laptop. Thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 18, 2021)

Dutchos said:


> HWMonitor


I have never had a problem with the ThrottleStop FIVR monitoring table showing the offset voltages correctly. HWMonitor does not accurately report the offset voltages so I never use it.

TS - correct formula
77 / 1024 = 0.0752 V

HWMonitor - wrong formula
77 / 1000 = 0.077 V

That is why HWMonitor always reports a slightly higher voltage number. Try using HWiNFO if you want a second opinion. It works correctly.

You will have to contact the HWMonitor programmer to find out why it is not showing your IA core offset correctly. The 10th and 11th Gen CPUs have this information in the same location so in theory, HWMonitor should work.







Dutchos said:


> BSOD


Most 10th Gen mobile CPUs were stable with an undervolt of -75 mV. Intel has really cranked up the MHz so it looks like the 11th Gen need all the voltage they can get. Try -50 mV core and cache and see if you are stable there.


----------



## Dutchos (Aug 18, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I have never had a problem with the ThrottleStop FIVR monitoring table showing the offset voltages correctly. HWMonitor does not accurately report the offset voltages so I never use it.
> 
> TS - correct formula
> 77 / 1024 = 0.0752 V
> ...


Great thanks @unclewebb - will try that and report back. Appreciate your help!

Hi @unclewebb  - attached is the log file after a short session on Chivarly 2 on Ultra settings (frame rate uncapped) and -50mV on core and cache. Let me know what you think. I think it's quite a new game and so should be pretty testing on CPU/GPU? Many thanks


----------



## Dutchos (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi @unclewebb - what did you think of the info in the log file?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2021)

Dutchos said:


> info in the log file


The CPU is mostly running within a hair of 4200 MHz. That looks good to me. 

There were a couple of random TEMP thermal throttling messages in the log file. These did not negatively impact performance that much so you probably did not notice anything unusual. Most laptops only start thermal throttling when the peak temperature exceeds the PROCHOT temperature. It is also possible that the average temperature can trigger thermal throttling. This might be what causes these random bits of throttling. Nothing to worry about unless this gets worse. 

If PROCHOT Offset is not locked in the Options window, you can try lowering the offset value to raise the thermal throttling temperature another couple of degrees. A little more headroom.


----------



## Dutchos (Aug 24, 2021)

@unclewebb thanks very much - really appreciate your help! Guess I was just concerned that it was running too hot generally but then again it’s a 3080 graphics card and a fast cpu in a relatively thin laptop so perhaps always going to be high 80’s/mid 90’s on ultra game settings?!


----------

